# Does hearing the sound of the Rubik's cube affect your performance?



## Sadiq (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm doing an Internal assessment and I chose Rubik's cube for my topic. I need to gather information so do you guys thing hearing only the Rubik's cube sound aids the performance or is is better to block the sound used the sound blocking headpiece?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 27, 2015)

It personally doesn't affect me as far as i'm concerned, I might do some tests to see if it does.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 27, 2015)

I hate using louder cubes in public, but I seem to be able to solve more accurately with them. It may be the clicky-ness of the cube as well as the volume. 

My YueYing is VERY loud, and my Gans 356 is very quiet. Both seem to feel and move about the same. I like to solve the YueYing more though and do a bit better. I just bought some 25k lube and put a good amount tin the cube. It is now a comfortable in between being too loud and too quiet as well as in between too gummy and too dry.


----------



## Petro Leum (Apr 27, 2015)

i have made the experience that i get in the flow better and beat my max TPS easier if i listen to loud music that drowns the cube sound at leas to a decent extent, if not completely.


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2015)

I cube best when not listening to music/having headphones, and I think it's partly because I can hear the cube, although it may just be a comfort thing.


----------



## Smiles (Apr 27, 2015)

for me its music on or off (earphones) and it doesn't affect me at all, for any given solve.

however I sometimes lose focus if I'm not listening to music because its just so boring


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 27, 2015)

It helps me a lot when it's a bunch of cubes turning. When it's just me, it kind of bothers me, but, for example, at competitions, listening to the clicking helps me focus on my solves. For anyone who's ever judged one of my solves, besides the breathing exercises I'm doing right before I'm ready, I'm listening to the cubes to get focused. So I guess hearing one cube hurts, hearing a bunch of cubes helps.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2015)

Something I've noticed myself is that if I do a massive session with noise cancelling headphones while listening to an album or a playlist of music, and I try and continue the session without the music and headphones, it messes me up. Other than that though, I can solve either way no problem.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 27, 2015)

I personally like the sound of Rubik's cubes turning, it's quite relaxing. However, for the most part I have either music or a video playing in the background for sessions.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't usually put on music when timing solves. Cube noise is nice.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 27, 2015)

I always have music on (Headphones).
My performance depends on the kind of music, Its kind of strange if you think about it.
Crazy music like dubstep always cuts off around 2 seconds vs if I didn't have music on, or slower songs.

Its just how your brain works, music and silence can help, or it cannot.


----------



## cashis (Apr 27, 2015)

it doesn't affect me either way.


----------



## jms (Apr 27, 2015)

I rarely listen to music while solving - I like the sound of the cube.

Saying that, if I am around other people, I get a bit self-conscious so try to turn quietly, which affects my times.


----------



## Chree (Apr 27, 2015)

Sometimes I think it helps to be able to hear the cube turning. It's just extra feedback. So I don't really like solving with headphones. But I'll agree with some others that louder cubes do bother me. If I'm in public, I get kinda self conscious of the noises and tend to turn slower.

Spring noises always annoy me, though. My first Rubik's Brand only had spring noises on the yellow side, which really sucked when I learned CFOP on white cross.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 28, 2015)

I've actually took notice of an effect similar to this.

I tend to cube faster when the cube noise is there, but is somewhat easier on the ears. That is, I use IEMs and soft music to dull the sound of the cube's turning.

I'm not sure why it works, or if it even _has_ a causal effect on my psychological performance, but insofar as the numbers go, this correlates to better times for me.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 28, 2015)

Just to confirm, you cannot listen to music while solving at competitions right?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 28, 2015)

I actually was born deaf, I got hearing aids though so I can hear. I can also remove them and cube in compete silence, I did that at Lexington for 4x4 and 5x5 because everything going on was kind of distracting.

I haven't really noticed an effect when I cube without the hearing aids. It is a bit more "assuring" when you can hear the cube turning for me though.



ViolaBouquet said:


> Just to confirm, you cannot listen to music while solving at competitions right?


yep


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

I actually like the smooth, wooshy sounds and clickiness of my cubes  It relaxes me during competitions


----------

